
Taliban Accidentally Reveal Identities of Their Mailing List Members - swohns
http://abcnews.go.com/International/taliban-accidentally-reveal-identities-mailing-list-members/story?id=17737950#.UKadNuOe-Xj
======
swohns
This reads like an Onion article.

